# Update on DH and our Hawaii Trip



## suzanne (Oct 25, 2012)

We have had to cancel our much anticipated first trip to Hawaii. DH's condition has gotten much worse. The Biopsy showed that a new type of Lymphoma is in the soft tissue and bone of the L2 Vertebra in his lower spine. Oncologist said its a very agressive large cell type B cancer and he needs to start chemo right away. We are both so disappointed at having to cancel our trip but he is in so much pain that he could never sit on a plane to make the trip. Waiting for call from Doctor now to get in in to start the chemo process.

Just want to thank all of you who helped me with all of the planning.

Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, NO! And we know how you were looking forward to this trip after all the planning. I hope it was all insured for cancellation so you won't have a financial setback as well. I know that it is your DH's health that is paramount in your mind right now. His health will be in the hearts and on the minds of your TUG family. 

Our family wishes him well and a speedy recovery as well as strength and the peace of knowing you are doing the right thing. Hawaii will wait.

Jim


----------



## lamb (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to read this update. I wish you and your husband all the best in the weeks ahead and hope that the chemo puts the cancer into arrest.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 25, 2012)

Suzanne -- as a member of TUG family our prayers go out to you and your husband.  Hawaii will be there when he hopefully recovers enough to travel there.


----------



## BevL (Oct 25, 2012)

I know cancelling a trip pales in comparison when a loved one is seriously ill.  Hopefully you can make it a celebratory trip once he's recovered.

Do take care.

Bev


----------



## Luanne (Oct 25, 2012)

Suzanne, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this.  May you both be wrapped in God's love and light.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 25, 2012)

Bummer Suzanne,

Good thoughts heading your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. DH has appointment with Oncologist next Wednesday, Oct. 31. They will review medical records, MRI films & reports and the Pathology Report from the bone & tissue Biopsy. Then they will decide on best treatment for him. It will either be chemo and radiation or chemo by itself. After the cancer is treated, due to the degradation of his spine from the L2 to the L4 vertebra from the cancer, they will need to do surgery to shore up the area to prevent further damage.

He is on pain meds until we see the doctor next week. We had hoped for earlier appointment but this was first available one they had open.

suzanne


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 25, 2012)

Any words I can think of seem so weak when compared to the challenges you face. We have a friend who suffered greatly from Lymphoma. We thought we were going to lose him. Several rounds of chemo didn't seem to help. A very happy ending, however, to report. He had a stem cell transplant a few weeks ago and after a lengthy stay in the hospital, is almost back to his old self. He is planning a tour (he's a musician) to Europe. The final results won't be in for a couple of months, but his doctor believes he is cured.

Never lose hope and come back here when you want to talk about it. It may be a difficult journey, but we all hope for a happy ending. 

Sheila


----------



## Neesie (Oct 25, 2012)

Getting your husband through this medical situation is top priority, naturally.  Hopefully there will be plenty more time to plan a vacation.  My best wishes to you both.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 25, 2012)

Our prayers to you both in this difficult time.

Be sure you notify the airline with the details and see if you can get a refund or perhaps a one year extension.


Sterling


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 25, 2012)

Our prayers are with you and your husband, Suzanne


----------



## JanT (Oct 25, 2012)

Suzanne,

I am so sorry to hear this.  Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.  Stay strong and know that you have many friends here.

Jan


----------



## cmh (Oct 26, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 26, 2012)

hopefully in the very near future ... you'll be able to visit for twice as long.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 26, 2012)

Suzanne, I'm so very sorry that your husband is ill.  Cancer sucks.  

My SIL was recently diagnosed with Stage 2 brain cancer.  It is inoperable.    This Sunday, she and her family are flying to Florida to spend a week.  She's taking the kids (ages 4 and 9) out of school so that they can spend some time together in the brief respite she has before beginning her intensive year-long chemo treatments. 

I know how important vacations are for families, but especially for families who are facing illness. It's so important to just relax and spend some time together, away from hospitals and needles and tests.  I hope that you will be able to reschedule soon.  Our best wishes go out to you, and to everyone facing illness.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh, Suzanne, I am so sorry to hear that DH's lymphoma has returned. Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 26, 2012)

*Cancer Hospital Rankings*

Since several of the posts have mentioned loved ones undergoing cancer treatment you should check out US News and World Report that Rates Hospitals.

The number one rated hospital in the US for cancer treatment is MD Anderson Hospital in Houston.


About MD Anderson Cancer Hospital | MD Anderson Cancer Center

Learn about MD Anderson, a specialized cancer hospital, and the history of the
Cancer Center.
www.mdanderson.org/about-us/


Sterling


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2012)

Prayers being sent.
Liz


----------



## zora (Oct 28, 2012)

Just sent a pm.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 28, 2012)

Suzanne,

Sending a Tug Hug your way. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family as you go through this difficult time.  Hoping for a speedy recovery.


Best Wishes,


Richard


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear ....praying for a good recovery and then another great trip somewhere to rest and recover


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 28, 2012)

*Our thoughts and prayers are with these families*

Suzanne....So very sorry to hear about this setback....praying you will be making plans again very soon!




LisaRex said:


> Cancer sucks.
> 
> My SIL was recently diagnosed with Stage 2 brain cancer.  It is inoperable.    This Sunday, she and her family are flying to Florida to spend a week.  She's taking the kids (ages 4 and 9) out of school so that they can spend some time together in the brief respite she has before beginning her intensive year-long chemo treatments.



How terrible!.....such a young family too.  

We pray for a miracle recovery in both these situations!

Please find some small comfort in the fact that the thoughts and prayers of friends you've never met are with these families during such difficult times.

Judy


----------



## suzanne (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all for all your kindness and prayers. I took DH back to hospital this AM, the pain was just to much for him. The pain meds were doing nothing to ease it. He is getting pain meds thru IV (they are alternating between morphine and Duladin)and the Oncologist is supposed to be there in the morning to determine how to treat both the Lymphoma and the pain from the deteriation of his lower spine. 

It really means alot to us for all the prayers and well wishes from our TUG Family.

Suzanne


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 28, 2012)

Suzanne,
Just read your post.  So sorry for what you guys are going through.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 29, 2012)

My best to both your husband, Suzanne, and to Lisa Rex's SIL.  Here's to hoping they are both feeling well soon.

H


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, Suzanne,this is so horrible, not only for the cancer but then for so much pain..We do pray that he can be relieved soon!


----------



## suzanne (Oct 30, 2012)

DH had Lumbar Puncture today, he will have Bone Marrow Test tomorrow morning and the next day the plan is to start Mega Dose of chemo/radiation. The Chemo drugs are ones he has not had before, its called R-ICE for short. Its given over a 3 day period in the hospital. His spirits were good today, not sure how much of it is the pain meds or just a relief that they are keeping him from hurting. The DR. told us this morning that the Mass is the size of a large Lemon and its pressing against the spine and nerves causing the pain. She said that the drugs will kill the cancer thus stopping the pain. The Cat Scan shows that the cancer is just in the mass at the L2 Vertebra and has not spread anywhere else. That was wonderful news to hear.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, I truly appreciate them all.

Suzanne


----------



## Kildahl (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Prayers for and best wishes to your husband, you and your family.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 30, 2012)

Good news, Suzanne!  Keeping the good vibes headed your way.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 31, 2012)

Suzanne, so sorry that you had to cancel your planned trip to the Islands.   

I hope so much that your husband will be free of pain soon and that the Chemo therapy will be successful.

After that is taken care of, Hawaii will be waiting for you.


----------

